# Threaded rod vs. chain plow lift for driveways-Help.



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I just purchase a former highway plow truck. It has a very heavily modified fisher 9ft plow with a solid threaded rod attached to a two hose lift piston. I can apply down pressure using the cab mounted central hydraulics. My question is will this rod(sorry, don't know what it is called) work for driveways or will it act like a bulldozer and rip things up. I will switch to chain if needed as I don't know if this cab mounted 6 stick hydraulic system has float. The former owner says it does but when I put the plow up and leave the lever in the middle, the plow stays in that position. I am plowing with a 72 Dodge W300 power wagon, 1989 cummins motor, Dana 70 front and rear axles(4.88 geared), Np205 divorced transfer case, hydraulic controlled 8ft wing plow and hydraulic sander in a dump. The weight is 11k without sand so the truck is quite heavy. Any help with what this rod is called and if it will work on level driveways or just roads will be appreciated.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Push the lever down all the way, will it stay there?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

U got pics?


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I will take pictures. As far as pushing the lever all the way down I will try that but am not sure how to know if it floats other than plowing with it. We have not snow here in NH yet. Thank you for the responses guys.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just put some earplugs in and try it on uneven bare pavement. Just a short distance and go slow to see if you can see if the plow moves with the contours of the pavement.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

or maybe use a floor jack and see if it starts to pick plow and truck at same time?...just a sober though for a minute since it is raining and no snow!


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

lfaulstick;2075975 said:


> or maybe use a floor jack and see if it starts to pick plow and truck at same time?...just a sober though for a minute since it is raining and no snow!


I could try that. I will be getting some photos of the equipment used uploaded soon.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Dodgesnofiter;2076065 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3


Not sure why photo attachment is not working.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

To answer your question it should work as long as it will float but I would get rid of that turnbuckle and put a chain back on it like it was meant to have


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

That threaded rod is a toplink that is mainly used on a three point hitch of a tractor. While they're strong, I have bent them on my 45hp tractor; not sure how. I would think that it would bend easily when used on a fast moving plow if you hit something.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's better than welded chain.....lol


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

It should have a detent for float on the lever that controls up and down. Even if it does not with a little practice you should be able to plow with that. It will be harder until it freezes. Did you get the wing blade also?


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

maxwellp;2076097 said:


> It should have a detent for float on the lever that controls up and down. Even if it does not with a little practice you should be able to plow with that. It will be harder until it freezes. Did you get the wing blade also?


https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=6ca1c8c8238d596f214385307b595a41&oe=56E2983D

Damn it, why can't I attach the image and show it? But yes it has the wing. I also got a one way plow and a v-plow. Something was wrong with this guy to get all these plows for such a small truck.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I think it is your picture host 
OK edit it is not - this is with your picture host.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice old truck. I would love to have to wing. I have never seen a wing on a pickup, used one for years on a larger dump truck.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Hit the square that has the little mountains in it and put your link in there. I think you may have used the one with world in it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dodgesnofiter;2076065 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3


UMMmmmm That threaded rod is just making a brace from the A frame to the top of the plow. Has *nothing* to do with DP.

While the plow is strait there is no load on it. *But* when the plow is angled that rod is going to put a lot of stress on the pivot bolt by trying to tip the plow towards the front.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

maxwellp;2076176 said:


> Hit the square that has the little mountains in it and put your link in there. I think you may have used the one with world in it.


You must be right on the "mountain" thing. I appreciate the help. Usually I just post using attachments or something. I told the wife I bought the truck to plow the driveway as we use to have a 78 W300 and 79 W200 with dana 60 front. Little bit of overkill but it will be nice to have wing later in winter, if we ever get snow this year. I was also approached by the state to plow but they wanted me to travel far far away. This truck was a MassDot truck up till last year. The former owner says he built it but I know that is not true. It is all Dodge except the cummins conversion which he might have done. I plowed with it last year for the state when he owned it and loved it. The down pressure is a bit excessive as the front end comes way up. And considering its a heavy diesel, dana 70 etc that is saying something. The dump too is valved fast as it will launch things if engine is rev'd. Love my ole dodges since I grew up on them at my fathers Dodge dealer. Thanks again for the comments and help. I will try that detent. Never looked for it before as we were plowing off ramps and highways which were pretty smooth.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

theplowmeister;2076178 said:


> UMMmmmm That threaded rod is just making a brace from the A frame to the top of the plow. Has *nothing* to do with DP.
> 
> While the plow is strait there is no load on it. *But* when the plow is angled that rod is going to put a lot of stress on the pivot bolt by trying to tip the plow towards the front.


That rod is just leaning on the top of the plow and not connected to anything. It connects to the lift cylinder arm but is currently disconnected.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

that is a top link for a three point hitch! of a tractor...gold color suggests it was bought at tractor supply


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

If the down pressure is a problem just take out the "tractor link part" and use a chain to hang the plow.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I realize it is not connected. Since the current configuration was used for highway/ramp plowing, I wondered if it would tear up driveways, especially the gravel ones I plow. I know it will until frozen. Just wondered if my central hydraulics had a float option. We use to just put the plow down, angle and go. I am sure if I watch what I am doing(been plowing since 1978) that I should be ok as most driveways are rather smooth.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

maxwellp;2076301 said:


> If the down pressure is a problem just take out the "tractor link part" and use a chain to hang the plow.


Actually I like the downpressure for ice etc. The weight of the plow alone is enough for back dragging. If I start tearing up sections, like the bottom of a driveway I will run a chain. Good idea to have a few chains and ratchet straps anyhow. Why the hell would this former owner run a tractor hitch? I never had a problem before using his truck for plowing, but that was highway stuff. Real surprised we didn't break stuff more often. The chain would allow some movement.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

AHHHhh thats better. It looks like its welded to a bracket on the deflectore. I could not figure out why some one would want put a bar there. Ive seen and herd some pretty amazing stuff on here.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know why the former owner used that bar. I mean even the highway plows use a chain or cable or some kind. I know that the year I plowed for him we were hired not only to plow but to scrape ice off bridges and ramps. Again this was Mass and why they felt this truck could do it and a 10wheel couldn't is beyond me. More taxpayer waste maybe. I may not get a chance this year to try it on driveways if we get no snow, but it is early. If it doesn't work I will chain it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Where in MA are you? I would be very interested in how he made DP. Id like to look at it if your near by. PM me if you want.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

theplowmeister;2076733 said:


> Where in MA are you? I would be very interested in how he made DP. Id like to look at it if your near by. PM me if you want.


I am up in NH now, lived in Burlington for three years. I am not a fan of the semi-city life, I like the woods myself. I am in monadnock region if you are up here. Lot's of guys go to Piscah park to 4wheel.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

would he have done it to control forward trip so the edge would cut into packed snow and ice better? maybe only connected it after the loose stuff was scraped off?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Dodgesnofiter;2076637 said:


> I don't know why the former owner used that bar. I mean even the highway plows use a chain or cable or some kind. I know that the year I plowed for him we were hired not only to plow but to scrape ice off bridges and ramps. Again this was Mass and why they felt this truck could do it and a 10wheel couldn't is beyond me. More taxpayer waste maybe. I may not get a chance this year to try it on driveways if we get no snow, but it is early. If it doesn't work I will chain it.


That is actually an absolutely *brilliant* upgrade, if implemented correctly.

Contrary to what some people have speculated, on it being likely to break when running down a road hard and hitting a pothole or something, the fact that you would have it floating on the road means that it won't.

Now FLOAT mode means... that the hydraulic cylinder is free to "float" up and down as needed to comply with the plow as it sits on the ground.

The way I would implement float on a down pressure plow is very simple, and could be implemented as an UPGRADE to *ANY* hydraulic plow.

The first thing you need, is a double acting hydraulic cylinder. I.e., two hoses, one in each end.

Most plow pumps have a *single* lift hose output port, which runs to the cylinder. Float mode means that the valve connecting the cylinder to the *reservoir* is open.

Second thing you need, is a SOLENOID VALVE, or even better, a SERVO VALVE. Specifically, one that has 4 ports, and 2 positions, and works in the following manner;
Position 1: port 1 connected to port 3, port 2 connected to port 4.
Position 2: port 1 connected to port 4, port 2 connected to port 3.

Port 1 connected to the pump's "lift" port.
Port 2 connected to the bottom of the reservoir.
Port 3 connected to the lift end (bottom) of the cylinder.
Port 4 connected to the down pressure end (top) of the cylinder.

With the valve in position 1, it would lift, hold, and float according to the lift/hold/float switch. With the valve in position 2, it would DOWNPRESSURE, hold, and float according to the lift/hold/float switch. I.e., "UP" would be "DOWN".

So my suggestion would be to not just stare at the front of the truck hoping for an epiphany, but study and understand the way the hydraulics on the thing actually work. My guess, since the seller indicated that it *does* have float, is either you (a) haven't figured out how to *identify* float. (b) electical problem running the float solenoid, (c) maybe something is broken/stuck in the valve itself, (d) it might be missing that special 4-port valve and really doesn't *have* float.

Regardless of which, if you can figure out the way the hydraulics work, you can fix them.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I really appreciate this reply. It does have two hoses, one coming into the top and one into the bottom. I will have to take a better look at your post and see if I can get it to float. In the mean time I have put a chain on it and keep the rod in the cab in case I need it. Unfortunately I have to repair a crack in the truck frame before doing any hard plowing. The former owner did not disclose this and it was tough to see where it is located. Luckily it is just a limited driving vehicle and I plan to restore it to a degree. If I need to replace the frame I will have to do so. I understand once a frame is stressed and repaired too often it is all done.


----------

